# Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem  [gelöst]



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem  [gelöst]*

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe jetzt ein Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E8210 bekommen, (die Version mit integrierter Intelgrafik, nicht mit dem ATI Mobility Chip), eine HDD eingebaut (alte defekt) und Windows 7 x64 installiert.
Hat soweit auch alles gut funktioniert, alle relevanten Komponenten hat Windows erkannt, nur kriege ich den widerspenstigen Inteltreiber nicht installiert.
Das heisst, es wird nur der "Standard VGA Treiber" installiert. Da es auf der Fujitsu Siemens Homepage keine Win 7 Treiber gibt, habe ich folgende probiert:

Drivers & Software

leider kriege ich keinen Installiert.  Bei dem Installer Paket kommt eine Meldung "Das System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen..." und wenn ich den .inf treiber über den Gerätemanager installieren will kommt die Fehlermeldung : Es wurde Treibersoftware für das Gerät gefunden, aber der ausgewählte Gerätetreibe unterstützt diese Windows Version nicht.

Ich weiss nicht ob ich jetzt zu blöd bin nur den richtigen Treiber zu finden, oder ob es einfach nicht geht.

Anmerkung: Verbaut ist der Chipsatz: Intel 945GM ICH 7-M und der Prozessor Core 2 T7200 

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Peterik


----------



## -Moof- (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

hi versuchs doch erstmal mit den von Fujitsu Siemens angebotenen, auch wenn sie älter sind. 

http://support.fujitsupc.com/CS/Por...=E Series&Model=E8210&ProductType=Notebook PC

gruß -Moof-


edit: mom hier hab was anderes gefunden dazu....

lifebook e821  win7 - Fujitsu Support Forum


----------



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

Die Treiber unter dem ersten Link habe ich mir schon angeschaut, aber die sind ja maximal für Win Vista 32 bit, jedenfalls der "Video - Intel 945GM" Treiber.
Und im zweiten Link geht es ja um die Version des Notebooks mit einem anderen Chipsatz (945PM + ATI Mobility Radeon"


----------



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

Ah sorry, habe doch einen Vista x64 Intel Video Driver unter Deinem ersten Link gefunden, ich probiere den gleich mal.

EDIT:
 Funktioniert auch nicht, wenn ich den Installer starte kommt die Meldung "Dieses Betriebssystem wird nicht unterstützt" und wenn ich über den Gerätemanager die .inf Datei auswähle kommt die Meldung  "Es wurde Treibersoftware für das Gerät gefunden, aber der ausgewählte Gerätetreibe unterstützt diese Windows Version nicht."


----------



## -Moof- (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*



Peterik schrieb:


> Die Treiber unter dem ersten Link habe ich mir schon angeschaut, aber die sind ja maximal für Win Vista 32 bit, jedenfalls der "Video - Intel 945GM" Treiber.
> Und im zweiten Link geht es ja um die Version des Notebooks mit einem anderen Chipsatz (945PM + ATI Mobility Radeon"



hier hab nochwas gefunden.
amilo-forum.de • Thema - SSD Festplatte im Lifebook E821 ?

versuch mal über automatische treiber sucher neue Treiber zu landen, vielleicht funktionierts???  Treiber und Software

gruß -moof-


----------



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

Also wenn ich Treiber automatisch aktualisieren lasse, sagt er das keine neue Treiber Version zur Verfügung steht. Und das Intel Treiber Update Tool findet erst gar keinen Treiber.


----------



## -Moof- (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*



Peterik schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Treiber automatisch aktualisieren lasse, sagt er das keine neue Treiber Version zur Verfügung steht. Und das Intel Treiber Update Tool findet erst gar keinen Treiber.



das ist sehr schlecht, bis mist........


----------



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

Ja, ich hab auch keine Lust wieder Windows XP zu installieren, denn ich habe jetzt ne SSD eingebaut, und XP kann ja nicht so gut mit SSDs.


----------



## -Moof- (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*



Peterik schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab auch keine Lust wieder Windows XP zu installieren, denn ich habe jetzt ne SSD eingebaut, und XP kann ja nicht so gut mit SSDs.



verständlich,  lese dich mal  nen paar tage durch die alten Links bzw. forenthreads vielleicht hat es jemand irgendwie hin bekommen?
Intel 945GM ICH 7-M  win 7x64 treiber - Google-Suche

gruß -Moof-

Edit: FSC Lifebook E8210 - Fujitsu Siemens / Fujitsu Technology Solutions - Harlander.com | Support und Treiber - Hilfe für Computer, Notebooks, Monitore, IT-Probleme

jetzt hab ich das richtige gefunden..aber nur XP treiber...lol sieht so auf als wenn mit dem NB nix anderes geht......tut mir leid...


----------



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

So,also jetzt werde ich bekloppt: Ich hatte mich ja schon durch die Foren gewühlt die letzten 48 Stunden. Nun hab ich mal nur so aus Spaß auf der Fujitsu  HP nicht das Modell eingegeben, sondern die Seriennummer, und da wurde mir dann das E8210 Modell mit ATI Mobility Radeon x1400 Chip angezeigt. Also hab ich mal den ATI Mobility Treiber für Vista x64 geladen, installiert, neugestartet, und gleich war die Auflösung ne ganz andere. Und auch im Gerätemanager wird jetzt eine Ati Mobility x1400 erkannt.

In der Ebay Artikelbeschreibung stand allerdings eindeutig das es sich um das E8210 Model handelt mit Intelgrafik. Naja, sei es drum.

Nur bleibt jetzt die Frage ob ich nicht noch nen Intel Chipsatz Treiber brauche, denn wenn ich das richtig Lese, hat die Version mit ATI Mobility Chipsatz nicht den Intel 945GM Chip, sondern den 945PM,oder?


----------



## -Moof- (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*



Peterik schrieb:


> So,also jetzt werde ich bekloppt: Ich hatte mich ja schon durch die Foren gewühlt die letzten 48 Stunden. Nun hab ich mal nur so aus Spaß auf der Fujitsu  HP nicht das Modell eingegeben, sondern die Seriennummer, und da wurde mir dann das E8210 Modell mit ATI Mobility Radeon x1400 Chip angezeigt. Also hab ich mal den ATI Mobility Treiber für Vista x64 geladen, installiert, neugestartet, und gleich war die Auflösung ne ganz andere. Und auch im Gerätemanager wird jetzt eine Ati Mobility x1400 erkannt.
> 
> In der Ebay Artikelbeschreibung stand allerdings eindeutig das es sich um das E8210 Model handelt mit Intelgrafik. Naja, sei es drum.
> 
> Nur bleibt jetzt die Frage ob ich nicht noch nen Intel Chipsatz Treiber brauche, denn wenn ich das richtig Lese, hat die Version mit ATI Mobility Chipsatz nicht den Intel 945GM Chip, sondern den 945PM,oder?




^^ LOL, und das weiss ich nicht, bin da überfragt.. aber wenigstens nen Teil Erfolg 
und wenn noch Fragezeichen in Deinem Gerätemanager sind?
einfach  auf das Greät  -->Rechtsklick/Eigenschaften-->Details-->pulldown/Eigenschaften-->Hardware-IDs  (Die Werte kopieren und in Google suchen, führt dich vielleicht noch  genauer ans Ziel...)

gruß -Moof-


----------



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

Super, danke für den Tipp mit den IDs, das mach ich mal am Sonntag  
DA sind aber auch nur Fragezeichen bei PCI Brückengerät, Mini Card, O2 Micro Smartcard Reader, und ein gänzlich unbekanntes Gerät.


----------



## -Moof- (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*



Peterik schrieb:


> Super, danke für den Tipp mit den IDs, das mach ich mal am Sonntag
> DA sind aber auch nur Fragezeichen bei PCI Brückengerät, Mini Card, O2 Micro Smartcard Reader, und ein gänzlich unbekanntes Gerät.




versuchs..viel glück 

Edit : habe noch was intressantes gefunden versuch mal die treiber fürs E8110!!! weil hier kurz mal der Unterschied zum E8210..
Lifebook E 811  vs. 821  - Fujitsu Support Forum

weil ich hier FSC Lifebook E8110 - Fujitsu Siemens / Fujitsu Technology Solutions - Harlander.com | Support und Treiber - Hilfe für Computer, Notebooks, Monitore, IT-Probleme
 win 7 treiber fürs Brückengerät gesehn hatte....vielleicht???

gruß -Moof-


----------



## Peterik (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*

Klasse! Danke Dir sehr herzlich. Alle Unbekannten Geräte bis auf Mini Card sind mit den Dateien aus Deinem Link verschwunden.  Mini Card war das UMTS Modem, da hab ich den Vista x64 Treiber genommen, und läuft jetzt auch.


----------



## -Moof- (24. April 2016)

*AW: Lifebook E8210 Windows 7  Inetl Grafik Treiber Problem*



Peterik schrieb:


> Klasse! Danke Dir sehr herzlich. Alle Unbekannten Geräte bis auf Mini Card sind mit den Dateien aus Deinem Link verschwunden.  Mini Card war das UMTS Modem, da hab ich den Vista x64 Treiber genommen, und läuft jetzt auch.



kein problem, schön das es alles geklappt hat.

äh, bearbeite doch noch Bitte deinen thread-titel noch mit [gelöst] ..damit Andere User die vielleicht das selbe Problem haben, schnell eine gute Lösung finden.....

gruß -Moof-


----------

